# Whats in your Tack Trunk?



## paws (May 27, 2008)

Some things I find helpful to have handy in your tack trunk:
Jumping boots (front and hind)
Polos 
Spurs (4 kinds: short bally, long bally, long pointy, rowely[3 rowels on side and one on the end])
Extra halters!!! Your horse will break them when you least expect it!
martingale stoppers, rubbers, rings whatever
back up martingale (these tend to break too :shock
extra bits (to many to list:wink
Fly spray
Hoof oil
Hoof dressing (the condition stuff)
Noseband(s)
Reins
Show sheen
White'n Brite
towels and sponges
extra saddle pad(s)
duck tape
your grooming kit aka ALOT of stuff ex. brushes, cactus cloth, hoof pick 
LOTS AND LOTS OF EXTRA BELL BOOTS!
Shipping boots (if you can stuff them in there)
leather cleaner
neatsfoot oil w/ applicator brush wrapped in plastic wrap
braiding kit(s)
Dirt (not intentionally there )

Already assuming other things outside your trunk:
Blankets (to many to list :lol
More bell boots
Tack (Bridle, saddle, schooling bridle, schooling saddle, girths)

I am very sure I could write a never ending book on stuff in my tack trunk lol. So whats in your Tack Trunk?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I don't have a tack trunk, but I do have a tack locker. It's not very big, but I guess it gets the job done. I'm hoping to build my own tack trunk soon. Anyways here's what I have in my tack locker...

- Cooler
- Brush box (with stiff brush, soft brush, curry, mane/tail brush, rag, hoof pick, gloves, antibiotic ointment, crop)
- Treat Jar
- Show Sheen
- Hair Moisturizer (Pink stuff)
- Mane N' Tail Detangler
- Pepi
- Thinline half pad and white baby pad (these are my usual pads that I use most often)
- Dressage Whip
- Bucket with bathing stuff (shampoo, conditioner, loofa, sweat scraper, rags)
- Container on the left (with poultice and liniment in it - the rest of my first aid is on top of my locker for quick access)
- Right container has three drawers so...
- Top Drawer - has my brush, spare gloves, my tiny clippers, pulling comb, spare rags, extra bit, misc stuff, leather cleaner, tack sponge
- Second drawer - has my spare saddle pads (wither relief pad, and baby blue baby pad)
- Bottom Drawer - has my spare halters (rope halter, nylon halter, and a really nice leather one)

That's basically everything I keep in there. In the tack room I keep my bridle and breastplate. Then I keep my saddle and girth at home. Also, all my blankets I keep at home in big bins when they're not being used. I have a bunch of other stuff at home like more saddle pads (fitted pads and square all purpose), fuzzy girths, extra grooming stuff (sprays, shampoos, brushes, etc), leather care stuff, and tons of misc stuff. My garage is basically a tack room.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

right now all I have is:
-2 rope halters with leads, ones brand new
- 1 nylon headstall 
-1 complete bridle with a tom thumb bit

lol


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have 2 very large tack trunks - I really don't have the time or the memory to post what I have in each of them. lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

1 halter
1 bridle
12 saddle pads
2 saddles
a half pad
3 girths
lunging surcingle
helmet
gloves
spurs
2 bits
cooler
2 blankets
3 spare lead ropes
3 buckets
Brush box and boxes
Duck tape

I know I have more stuff but I can't think what it is...


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I just have a small tack box at the bottom of my "space" so I'll describe my whole "space". 

There's a shelf on top where I keep 
-2 hay nets
-2 crops
-helmet
-fly spray
Then my western saddle on one of those wall holder thingies with a saddle cover over it. The pad is upside down on top of the saddle. On a nail next to it is...
-1 western bridle
-1 english bridle
-1 pr. western spurs (I only use these on the trail as a last resort when he's being a snot, never in my English saddle because I'm just switching over and I'd goose him by accident). 
Tucked between the wall and the saddles is his lunging whip and there's supposed to be a medium length whip, but I think it's in my trailer right now. 
Under the western saddle is my cheapo English a/p saddle (the one that comes in a set from horse.com for $150) with the pad on top upside down. Under that on the floor is my tack box with my brushes, bathing, and clipping supplies in it. There's also a bag of Sam's Club trail mix...although I probably won't ever eat it...lol. On the floor next to the tack box is Cope's box fan for the summer. 

I have 3 halter/lead sets (1 rope, 1 "get dirty" nylon, and his "good" nylon) and another bridle (that I don't ever use...dunno why I still have it there)...all hanging on one of those hooky things in front of his stall.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Lets just say that the time came for my mum to start showing and I didn't have to buy a new anything. I have at least two of everything I need. And a cob sized leather halter even though all my horses are 16hh + ??


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

-numerous brushes, sweat scrapers and tail brushes
-shampoos & conditioners
-liniment for sore muscles
-sooooo many different wound treatment stuff, my horses seem to get into EVERYTHING
-clippers & scissors
-shipping boots, galloping boots and splint boots
-hay bag
-extra reins
-extra ground feeder (used mostly for shows)
-extra flyspray
-old & broken halters and leadropes..... not sure why I still have them but I do?? I even managed to somehow have a draft halter in there??..... which I am now using on my Clyde.
-treats, numerous treats, just in case I ever run low, heaven forbid the horses don't have treats
-extra standing martingale.
-dirt & small hay particles.

and since I wasn't able to drag the thing inside I probably missed a few things =]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also don't have a trunk, but you'll find these in my bag & tack room!  

-Blankets (flysheet & turn-out blanket for winter)
-Lots of saddlepads
-Boot polish, & saddle cleaner
-Shampoos
-Gloves 
-Lint roller, lol
-An extra bit or two
-Clippers 
-Brushes, combs, hoof picks, etc.
-Showsheen
-MTG 
-Flyspray (lots of it!)
-Extra stirrups, lol.
-Lunge Line
-Halters (I have WAY too many, lol.)
-2 Crops 
-Leadropes 
-Treats
-Pair of reins
-Boots

So many things! :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Basic:
3 nylon halters
2 leather halters
5 lead shanks
complete grooming kit, from rubber curry to sheepskin buffer
1 feed tub
2 types of feed
2 suppliments
3 types of horse cookies

Ridng tack:
4 english bridles
extra reins
extra browbands
1 western headstall
1 figure 8 noseband that isn't being used
1 single joint snaffle bit 
1 eggbutt french link
1 pelham
1 happy mouth french link
1 ported barrel dee
1 running martingale
1 eventing saddle
4 saddle pads
2 sets of four polo wraps
2 sets of open front tendon boots
1 set of fetlock boots
1 pair of Stretch & Flex close contact training wraps
2 girths (one fuzzy, one leather)
1 sheepskin half pad

Lunge equipment:
2 lunge lines
1 lunge surcingle
1 set of side reins
1 set of bungee training reins
1 lunge converter

Horsey clothing:
1 rainsheet
2 flysheets
1 shoulder guard
2 winter blankets
1 stable blanket
1 set of shipping boots
1 fullsize cooler
1 fleece blanket cooler
1 quarter sheet
1 blanket hood
1 tail bag

Misc:
5 rolls of vetwrap
many diapers
1 container of betadine
1 container of Cut-Heal
1 container of unpasteurized honey
1 tube of bute
1 spray bottle of flyspray
3 different kinds of sheen spray
2 different kinds of leave in detangler
1 bottle of shampoo
2 pairs of black bit guards (ride in a dee now)


I'm sure I'm forgetting things.


----------



## qhjumper579 (Jan 25, 2013)

What I keep in my tack locker changes each season because I'm in Canada so a lot will freeze so just note that all things that can freeze get removed in the winter, and come with me each time. 

- saddle 
- girth
- saddle pads (at least two, plus a half pad)
- breast plate
- bridle
- lead ropes (at least two)
- halters (one nylon and one leather) 
- green cool 
- pink moisturizer 
- fly spray (and roll on fly spray)
- miracle groom
- hoof lotion
- grooming box ( contains two of each brush, bell boots and jumping boots, hand warmers and scissors)
-set of three drawers (first drawer has leather cleaning stuff, sponges, spurs)(second drawer has personal items like hair nets, gloves, first aid kit) (third drawer has fly masks, veils, vet wrap, etc) 
- polos
- treats
- helmet
I think thats it! 

*blankets and coolers are hung up, the rest I keep at home and only bring it when I need it*


----------



## oliveoats (Jan 22, 2013)

My tack box is pretty small, but I use my trailer for the extra goods

In my tack box:
Australian saddle
Endurance saddle
Extra girth
A few halters+ leads
Endurance saddle pad
Dressage saddle pad
Navajo blanket
Bridle
Tom Thumb for trail
Full cheek snaffle for arena
Brush box with every brush under the sun 
MTG
Fly Spray
Show Sheen
Helmet

In the trailer:
Gaited American Bridle Saddle
Too many bits from training
Water proof blankets
Fly sheets
Every medical thing I can get my hands on
Arsenal of fly spray
Monopoly board game
4-Way grain
Senior Equine
Lunge line 
Whip

That's all I can think of off the top of my head


----------

